

Startup Quote: Tim O’Reilly, founder, O'Reilly Media - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2429064548

======
raychancc
It’s a great discipline to have to report to somebody - even if you’re the
sole owner.

\- Tim O’Reilly (@timoreilly)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2429064548>

